# What's my body fat? pics included



## MAXIBASH (Dec 21, 2011)

What do you thhink my bodyfat is? I assume anything between 15-18%!

vitals stats

97kg

6ft

age 25

chest 49

arms 17.5/17.75

legs 28/28.5

neck 16.5

waist 36


----------



## MAXIBASH (Dec 21, 2011)

??


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Not much point bumping today mate, think most people will be busy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

25%

Give or take


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

At a guess, i'm not expert thats gotta be at least 18% + body fat (BELLY)


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Saying that I looked like I do in my avatar and 2 different machines said I was between 14-16% which is completely bull**** lmao.


----------



## donzooo (Aug 27, 2011)

i'd say between 20-25% tbh


----------



## MAXIBASH (Dec 21, 2011)

NickDuffy said:


> Saying that I looked like I do in my avatar and 2 different machines said I was between 14-16% which is completely bull**** lmao.


you look like 8% personally to me!

I got calipers two time this month got 17% and 18% so i cant be over 20% il be fat!!!!lol

plus its a really **** camera pics


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

20ish


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

MAXIBASH said:


> you look like 8% personally to me!
> 
> I got calipers two time this month got 17% and 18% so i cant be over 20% il be fat!!!!lol
> 
> plus its a really **** camera pics


I really need to get checked with calipers!

The machine at the gym came out with 19.2% for me :lol:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

MAXIBASH said:


> you look like 8% personally to me!
> 
> I got calipers two time this month got 17% and 18% so i cant be over 20% il be fat!!!!lol
> 
> plus its a really **** camera pics


I don't put much fair in calipers tbh.


----------



## MAXIBASH (Dec 21, 2011)

i need loose roughly 6 pounds of body fat!!! to get my bf to go below 10%!!!

everyone is different i know. when i was 90 kg 2months back i was roughly 11%... as i have been in accident broke my ribs falling of a ladder my body went into shock and put on quite few pounds of fat and muscle loss also!!!:no:


----------



## MAXIBASH (Dec 21, 2011)

this is how much i need to lose!!!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

As has been mentioned above id say 20-25%


----------



## MAXIBASH (Dec 21, 2011)

also when i get hold of better camera! il post some new pics!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

22 - 25% good mass but a full house on to of it IMO


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MAXIBASH said:


> i need loose roughly 6 pounds of body fat!!! to get my bf to go below 10%!!!
> 
> everyone is different i know. when i was 90 kg 2months back i was roughly 11%... as i have been in accident broke my ribs falling of a ladder my body went into shock and put on quite few pounds of fat and muscle loss also!!!:no:


you weigh 97kg.....10% of that is 9.7 kg.....at 25% BF - you have approx 22plus kg of total bf mate

basic arifmatc


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

anab0lic said:


> sucks when you find out you are way fatter than you thought you were...oh well, plenty of time till summer


well it aint too bad - most are totally shredded by 6 or 7%.......Most look the dogs bollox by 12% so he's only got to lose about 25lb of BF to look bloody good which is a half decent DnP run of 3 weeks lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

NO WAY 25% about 18


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd say 25%.. Gut looks quite 'big', and little to no definition. Good luck with your goals though mate!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

reza85 said:


> NO WAY 25% about 18


look at the back?? I'd expect group seperation....anyway

its sematics. he needs lose a bit lol


----------



## MAXIBASH (Dec 21, 2011)

WHAT THE FUUUUK? look know!!!! i took pics lata the same day abit better quality....25% whos been smoking crack then(please give me some so i could lose some fat).


----------



## MAXIBASH (Dec 21, 2011)

its my laptop cam its realy ****e****


----------



## MAXIBASH (Dec 21, 2011)

reza85 said:


> NO WAY 25% about 18


i like you! lol

yer about 17-18% max


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

With all due respect mate, I think you are deluding yourself. You are about 25% maybe a bit more. (I'm about 50% so you're doing better than me)


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Everyone's goin to give you a different opinion bro, to me it looks about 20-22%

But it seems that you've asked abit of a pointless question because you've already told yourself youre 18% (give or take) and you just want people to confirm that, any other answers and you're just disagreeing with:whistling: No offence intended btw 

Good luck with your goals in 2012


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

From the front it looks about 18-20, but your back in the first pics suggests its higher than that and 25 ish doesn't seem too far off. Is VERY hard to tell from pics though, especially when you can't see the whole body fat distribution pattern - measurements from a set of calipers (using at least six different skin fold sites) will probably be the easiest way to get a reasonably accurate idea.


----------



## MAXIBASH (Dec 21, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> From the front it looks about 18-20, but your back in the first pics suggests its higher than that and 25 ish doesn't seem too far off. Is VERY hard to tell from pics though, especially when you can't see the whole body fat distribution pattern - measurements from a set of calipers (using at least six different skin fold sites) will probably be the easiest way to get a reasonably accurate idea.


so if i get some calipers and get my mate to check it for me.

il post the results


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Why bother posting if you then argue with people?

Go to the gym and book a proper test.

To me you look 20% plus. Stop deluding yourself.


----------



## dantheman_33 (Dec 29, 2011)

you could use weighing machine at you local Boots......it does height, weight, bmi and body fat percentage and body fat in kgs for 70p


----------



## dantheman_33 (Dec 29, 2011)

im 6ft and was 97kg the Boots machine printout said i had around 28% even though it doesnt look like it...but only one way to fix that..


----------



## dantheman_33 (Dec 29, 2011)

28% bf**


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Op,

With all due respect if you're 17-18% then I'm about 13-14%.

As much as I'd like to be, I ain't


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Roughly 25%, sort that diet out and bust out the fasted cardio ed!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Low 20s


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

20 ish


----------

